# axel questions agian but diffrent



## speedwheeler (Aug 7, 2004)

any one know if theres a solid front axel in the older trucks with a center front diff


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

speedwheeler said:


> any one know if theres a solid front axel in the older trucks with a center front diff


720 4WD pickups have solid axles front and rear, the diff is in the center. I've been told that they don't have the LSD if that's why you're looking for one.


----------

